# Skate_3_RF_XBOX360-CCCLX



## FAST6191 (May 7, 2010)

I might do a full writeup tomorrow but for now a single post, one of my most anticipated games this side of the summer drought.

<b>Skate_3_RF_XBOX360-CCCLX</b> just pre'd

Region free apparently and CCCLX are a good group so chances are this is not a p2p repack.
Street date is not due for another couple of days (11th in the US and 14th in Europe)

For those new to the series as the title implies they are about skateboarding and they are most notable for the control scheme they use.

Random youtube clip

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4B4QhpzV1Cw&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4B4QhpzV1Cw&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


It is co-op but online and system link only:
<a href="http://www.co-optimus.com/game/1398/xbox-360/skate-3.html" target="_blank">http://www.co-optimus.com/game/1398/xbox-360/skate-3.html</a>




Spoiler: NFO



<!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂ ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▌ ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂ▓ÂÂ▄ÂÂ▐▌▐▓▌ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓ÂÂ▄ÂÂ▐ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
▄ ▓▌ÂÂ █▄▀ ▐█ ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄ ▓▌ÂÂ █▄▀ ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂ▓█▄ ▓ ▐▌ ▄███▓▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓█▄ ▓ ▐▌ÂÂ ▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂ▐▓█▌▐▓ █ÂÂ█▓▓▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▐▓█▌▐▓ █ÂÂ▐▌ÂÂ ▄ ▓▌ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
▐▌▐▓█▄▀▄ █▓▐▓▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▐▌▐▓█▄▀▄ █▓ █ÂÂÂÂ ▓█▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
█▓███████▀ ▀▀▀▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂ █▓███████▀ ▐▓▓ÂÂ▓ ▐▓█▌ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
▓████▀▀▀▄▄█▄▄▄▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓████▀▀▀ÂÂ ▀▀█▓ ▐▌▐▓█▄ÂÂ░▐██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄██████▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂ
▐▓██ ▓▓█████████▓▄ÂÂÂÂ▐▓██ ▄▌▓▓█▄▌ÂÂ▀ÂÂ█▀▀ ▄ÂÂ▄███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒▓█████████▓▄ÂÂ 
█▓ ▓█████████████▄ÂÂÂÂ█▓ █▓▓█████▄█ÂÂÂÂ▄▌▓▓▀▄▐███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█▀▀▓▒▒███▒▒▓▀█▄ÂÂ
ÂÂ▐▓██████▀▀ ▀▀████▄ÂÂÂÂ▄█▓██▄ÂÂ▓██ÂÂ ▌█▓▓▀ÂÂ ▐▓██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▐███▀▄ÂÂ░▒░ÂÂ▄▀██▌ 
▀▓████▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▐███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▐█▓█ÂÂÂÂ ▐███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█████ ▀▄ ░ ▄▀ ████ 
▐▓███▌ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀██▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀█▌ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓██▌ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▐██████░ÂÂÂÂ ░█████▌
▓███▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓██▌ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ██████▒ÂÂ░░░ÂÂ▒█████
▓████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄█▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █▄█▄▄ÂÂ ▓██▌ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█████▒ÂÂ░▒▒▒░ÂÂ▒████
▀████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ██▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀▌█▓█▀ÂÂ▓██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▐███▓ÂÂ░▒▓█▓▒░ÂÂ▓██▌
▐▓████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ██▄██▄▄ÂÂ▄▄▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓██▄▄▄ÂÂ ▄▄ ██▓▌▐░▒▓███▓▒░▌▐▓█ 
ÂÂ▐▓████▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄▄▀ ▄▄▀▀▄ ▌▀██▓▓▓▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀▀██████████ÂÂ▓▓ ░▒███████▒░ ▓▓ 
ÂÂ ▀█▀████▄█▄▄▄██▓▓▓▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▌ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░ÂÂ▐▀▀███▀▀ÂÂ █ ░█████████░ █ÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂ ▀█████████▓▓▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀███████████▀ÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀▀██▀█▓▀▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀▀█████▀▀ÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Skate 3ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
__________________.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ .__________________ÂÂ
\ ______________ ::ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂRELEASE SPECIFICATIONS!ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:: ______________ / 
/ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ^^ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ^^ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ \ÂÂ
\\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ //ÂÂ
ÂÂ\\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂdate ......... : 2010/05/07ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ//ÂÂ 
ÂÂ \\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ //ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂ\\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂsystem ......... : XBOX360ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ //ÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂ \\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ //ÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ\\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂregion ......... : USA/RFÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ//ÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ \\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ //ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ\\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂFilename ......... : c-skate3.*ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ//ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ \\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ //ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ/^\\ÂÂÂÂ /^\ÂÂÂÂ /^\ÂÂÂÂ /^\ÂÂÂÂ /^\ÂÂÂÂ /^\ÂÂÂÂ /^\ÂÂÂÂ //^\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ \\ÂÂ /ÂÂ \ÂÂ /ÂÂ \ÂÂ /ÂÂ \ÂÂ /ÂÂ \ÂÂ /ÂÂ \ÂÂ /ÂÂ \ÂÂ //ÂÂ \ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂ_ÂÂ_/ÂÂÂÂ \:./ÂÂÂÂ \./ÂÂÂÂ \./ÂÂÂÂ \./ÂÂÂÂ \./ÂÂÂÂ \./ÂÂÂÂ \.:/ÂÂÂÂ \_ÂÂ_ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂ\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂ \ :=================================================================: /ÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂ\|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |/ÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂ |ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |ÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ The award winning SKATE franchise is back and rolling into 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ new territory as SKATEÖ 3 heads to the brand new city of 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Port Carverton. Get ready to team up and throw down as you 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ build your own customized dream team to shred the streets, 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ parks, and plazas and change the face of the city. New 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ tricks, improved off-board actions, and gnarly Hall of Meat 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ carnage mixed with exciting new team-based game modes take 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ SKATE 3 to a new level of skateboarding fun.

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ * Team Up. Throw DownùEnjoy all the camaraderie and 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ competition of co-op gameplay by building your 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ultimate skate crew with your friends. Work 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ together to take on challenges and progress together 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ through your career or slay all suckers in 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ head-to-head competitive battles for bragging rights. 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Keep tabs on the happenings of your teammates and 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ rivals with Skate.Feed, the all-new game and web 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ social network.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ * Build Your Brand, Become a MogulùForm your team and 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ rise up to become a skate industry mogul. Your 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ team's logo brands the city as your popularity 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ grows-the more boards you sell the bigger the 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ changes. And the cool thing is, everything you do 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ sells boards. From completing online challenges to 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ having your created skate parks or graphics 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ downloaded by other gamers-it all counts towards 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ your progression.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ * Everyone Can SkateùLearn the ins and outs of skating 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ with the all-new Skate.School - a new place you can 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ access at any time in order to learn, practice, and 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ hone your skills on the sticks. Customize your 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ experience with multiple tiers of success and with 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ new on-screen guides including a manual meter and 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Flickit trick analyzer.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ * Skate.Create and ShareùWe give you the game, you 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ create the magic. Skate.Create gives you all the 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ tools needed to create custom content for your team, 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ your own private use, or to share with the world by 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ uploading directly from your console. Returning 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ favorites Skate.Reel and Skate.Graphics are back are 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ joined by the all-new Skate.Park - an open canvas to 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ create your dream plaza or mega-ramp park, Skate.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Create is the definitive toolset to let you truly 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ skate it your way.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ * New City, More Tricks, More Skate -Say goodbye to 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ harsh security, skate stoppers, and draining pools, 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ say hello to darkslides, underflips, and an all-new 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ city-Port Carverton, the skater friendly mecca you 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ have been waiting for. Featuring unique districts, 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ all-new plazas, and endless lines, Port Carverton 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ delivers the true skater's paradise experience.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ * Always Room for Meatù Hall of Meat is back and 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ gnarlier than ever. Brutalize your skater in the 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ harshest ways possible with all-new total body 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ control bails. Get ready for carnage that is sure 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ to make you cringe.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ .ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ::. ..\ÂÂ:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :ÂÂ/.. .::ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ::ÂÂÂÂ\\ |ÂÂ :ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :ÂÂ | //ÂÂÂÂ::ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ::ÂÂÂÂ \\|ÂÂ :: ::ÂÂÂÂ LEGENDS NEVER DIE!ÂÂÂÂ:: ::ÂÂ |//ÂÂÂÂ ::ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ..ÂÂÂÂÂÂ`:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :'ÂÂÂÂÂÂ::ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ. . .. :::::: : CCCLX in 2O1O : :::::: .. . .ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ..ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ..ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ..<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->


----------



## JohnLoco (May 7, 2010)

ugh i suck at skate, wtb a new tony hawk with zero gravity.


----------



## BiscuitBee (May 7, 2010)

JohnLoco said:
			
		

> ugh i suck at skate


I find that's the fun of the Skate series.  Get a small group of friends together and take turns tackling some rad trick spot (or whatever the kids are calling it these days).  But the rule is, you all have to be horrible at the game. No practicing at home or anything like that.

Good times. Good falls.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 8, 2010)

Put in a couple of hours so first impressions (which are good):

Plays (and looks) like a well polished game of skate2 (which in turn played like a polished game of skate 1), I have not done many challenges yet so no comment there- previews say it plays like the team section at the end of skate 2.

Dark tricks are available (darkslide, dark catch and what have you) as well as underflips but the NFO told you that. No flatland to speak of beyond the manuals and the like.

Variable difficulty which is quite nice (you actually have to hold a grind and time an ollie properly)

New city entirely- obviously will take several days to master the whole thing but what I have seen says there are loads of little pockets with interesting things in and it has lost some of the "perfection" feel (rails will occasionally have lips on the bottom that throw you off, you may not be able to ollie every gap from one push). System link is in this time round but I have not tried it yet.

The backing music is pretty good (perhaps not as strong as skate 2 or early tony hawks games) but a nice addition is the skip track/reset track on the same menu as markers.

Off board you run considerably faster, can actually jump and all round it is nicer.

I thought skate 2 was brilliant and this looks set to top that.


----------



## akula169 (May 11, 2010)

Does anyone know how to get system-link co-op working?

In game, all I see are Live co-op modes.  It's looking like what is on the co-optimus listing might be wrong.


----------



## geoflcl (May 11, 2010)

Now that the Tony Hawk series is in sort of a downhill jam as of late (see what I did there?),  I might just have to try the Skate games.


----------



## Maz7006 (May 11, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> Now that the Tony Hawk series is in sort of a downhill jam as of late (see what I did there?)



no  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... gave this a crack, not bad.


----------



## lakaiskateboarding (May 14, 2010)

I f-ing love the Skate series. When I can´t skate, because it´s raining, I play it. 

Too bad I have my exams the coming weeks, so it isn´t a good idea to just burn or buy this game now to play it. I am buying it as soon as my exams are over. 

Maybe some people want to create a team?

Edit: Anyone having trouble with Skate 3 Hardcore mode? I really have to get used to how slow you roll and how much better you need to aim to be able to ollie onto a handrail to grind. I think the problem is that I am too used to Skate 2 and how easy everything is in that game.


----------

